# Deer Mount Question, need help



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I am new to taxidermy and was hoping to get started in it as a hobby, Well I was working on a buck my brother got this fall
and I noticed that the ear is split at the tip straight down about halfway down the ear. Is there anyway to fix this 
I am unsure of what to do about it. Can it be fixed or will I just have to get a new deer to work on
Any help is appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## trophy-1 (Apr 27, 2010)

i would mount the deer with that split ear if it was split when it was killed i have one mounted like that looks cool .


----------



## DeerReaper (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok seriously, this is my first European Mount. I started by skinning the head then I did a low simmer considering the large pot I was using I could not get a good boil, even tho some say not to boil and some say to use bugs. But I went with a slow, low simmer. My only beef with this is the tough meat on the skull is a pain in the skull. Is there an easier way to remove all the meat with out increasing the mussel in my arm and how on earth do I get in all the small spaces? Also, do you need the bottom jaw? Would it look nicer if i did use the bottom jaw? Do I remove the teeth or leave them in? I know I have quite a few questions but I got an 11 point with kickers on both sides and really wanted to display this trophy kill.


----------

